# Great Aikido Practice....



## Spinedoc (Jan 5, 2016)

Sore as hell today. 1.5 hours of suwari waza and hamni handachi.

We have 3 students testing for advanced levels this year, shodan, ikkyu, and sankyu...

Knees are not happy.....

Me and one of the other senior students were working with lots of resistance.....my left shoulder is missing skin and has a bruise the size of a baseball from ushiro ryokatedori hamnii handachi.

Another one and I were working on morotedori kokyuho and I was giving him substantial resistance, to the point where he couldn't make it work....so, bam, he simply went with my resistance and threw me in kotegaeshi before I could stop him.

The other student and I also worked on ryokatatedori tenshinage, he applied a LOT of resistance, I was able to make the technique work, but I'm sure it did not look pretty, and nothing like the flowing aikido you see in demonstrations.

The point is Aikido works against resistance, however, Aikido never resists, so, if someone is resisting one technique, you simple blend with their resistance and apply another technique......As my Sensei says when I give him lots of resistance...."Always another way".....

OHHH, and BJJ practice was a fun warm up too.


----------



## JP3 (Jun 4, 2016)

If you want resisted practice, just tell the training partner what you are trying to do. Simple. Works every time.

*snort*

IMO trying to force the technique through resistance is not a good training habit.... train around the resistance to find the proper technique, ala Spinedoc's getting whomped witht he kotegaeshi which was --right there-- opposite his resistance.  Resistance is not the same, again imo, as simply not being compliant, super-uke who can take beautiful falls for anyone who breathes sort of in their direction.

Being non-compliant is simply not being cooperative, and that's the type of thing (with the volume knob turned up to 10) that you are likely to run across if you ever really need to use what you've been learning. Dealing with non-compliance in training gets the body and mind accustomed to the variances that a person can cause, and also builds the ability tor eact properly to the changing situation.

Sort of preachy, I apologize.


----------

